# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μαύρη Καρδερίνα??!!

## Nick

Εχετε δεί ξανά μαύρη Καρδερίνα?????
Είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας

----------


## jk21

χωρις κιτρινα φτερα οχι ... αλλα με κιτρινα  http://carduelis.xoom.it/MYA/e_io_blackgold1.html

----------


## PAIANAS

Aν είναι δική σου περιττό να σου πω ότι έχεις στα χέρια σου χρυσάφι ..κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά . Ελπίζω να ξέρει ο κάτοχος να διαχειριστεί το πουλί και να μην προσθέσει τέτοιο πουλί στα τόσα άλλα ''άτυχα'' που μας αφήσαν (και αφήνουν καθημερινά) χρόνους στα χέρια άσχετων η εγωϊστών  ..Αν είναι δική σου έστω και σε pm ζήτα ''βοήθεια'' για το τι πρέπει και πως πρέπει να το κάνεις.
Μην θεωρήσεις το μνμ μου σαν προσπάθεια εκμετάλλευσης ..είναι κραυγή αγωνίας .
Αν δεν έχεις (η αυτός που το έχει) τη ''δύναμη'' να τ'απελευθερώσεις, τουλάχιστον εύχομαι και ελπίζω να γνωρίζει από καρδερίνες ..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω - πρώτη φορά το ακούω !!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ*  ::

----------


## Nick

Όχι παιδιά δεν είναι δική μου ούτε γνωστού μου...της φωτογραφίες μου τις έστειλε ένας φίλος στο Facebook και είναι από ξένο site της Αλγερίας.
Απλά μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση και είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Πολύ σπάνια περίπτωση αυτή.. Μια στο  1,000,000 να μην πω και περισσότερο... Όπως σου ανάφερε και ο Νίκος στο ποστ 3 "είναι χρυσό", δια μένα διαμάντι .. Πλέξαμε οι Νίκοι εδώ...  :winky:

----------


## PAIANAS

Άτυχο το πουλάκι ..πολύ άτυχο ...και πολύ ''τυχερός ο πουλοπιάστης'' . Για να απελευθερωθεί αποκλείεται ,οπότε μακάρι να ''αντέξει'' τη σκλαβιά και τουλάχιστον να δώσει απογόνους .

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ μπορεις να μας δωσεις την ιστοσελιδα που λες;

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο σε ευχαριστουμε για το θεμα αλλα για μενα ειναι το ποιο ασχημο γαρδελι.
εχω διαβασει οτι μερικα στην επομενη πτεροροια γινονται κανονικα. αλλου οτι εχουν προβλημα με το συκωτι και γι'αυτο εχουν αυτο το χρωμα. οποιος ειχε τετοιο γαρδελι δεν καταφερε να παρει απογονους τις περισσοτερες φορες γιατι ψοφαγε.

----------


## Nick

> ΝΙΚΟ μπορεις να μας δωσεις την ιστοσελιδα που λες;


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4144322&type=1

----------


## jk21

εχει και μερικα αλλα καλουδια εκει 

403352_4014128183850_1498219005_n.jpg407004_170997169677496_744355671_n.jpg 407059_235680493187663_716476082_n.jpg

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτη ειναι τελεια!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΓΓΕΛΕ κρυφοπαοκτζης εισαι;  :winky: 

εγω προτιμω την αρχεγονη !  συνηθως ολα αυτα τα πουλακια ειναι ειτε γενετικη μεταλλαξη ειτε αποτελεσμα διατροφικων ελλειψεων λογω γονιδιακων προβληματων

----------


## Nick

> ΑΓΓΕΛΕ κρυφοπαοκτζης εισαι; 
> 
> _εγω προτιμω την αρχεγονη !_  συνηθως ολα αυτα τα πουλακια ειναι ειτε γενετικη μεταλλαξη ειτε αποτελεσμα διατροφικων ελλειψεων λογω γονιδιακων προβληματων


Και εγώ το ίδιο!

----------


## teo24



----------


## jk21

*JILGUERO* *de* AEK.jpg *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*

----------


## PAIANAS

Περασμένα μεγαλεία και διηγώντας τα (τρώγοντας ζυγούρι) ..να κλαίς !

----------


## οδυσσέας

δειτε και αλλες ''ασχημιες'' :Anim 63: 

http://forumornitologico.forumattivo...llini-melanici

----------


## adreas

Τελικά  δε  σε  προλαβαίνω  βρε αδερφέ!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Aσπροκέφαλο, μαυροκέφαλο,λευκό, μαύρο, παρδαλό..όπως και να'ναι ..αρρώστια είναι το κ@λόπουλο ..

----------


## ΒασιληςΠρ

πρωτη φορα! μηπως ειναι συνιθισμενος αυτος ο χρωματισμος στην αλγερια;; αν και δεν νομιζω ουτε κιτρινο στα φτερα..

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## BugsBunny

Πολύ σπάνια περίπτωση. . .

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## Θοδωρής

μηπως το post 24 ειναι υβριδιο ατρατας; (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος)
και το post 27 μου κανει για καθαρη ατρατα

----------


## jk21

το 27 ειναι σιγουρα carduelis atrata .το 24 δεν ξερω  ..

----------


## teo24

Αν και δεν νομιζω,ειναι μαυρη καρδερινα?Μου φαινεται λιγο κεφαλας το παρακατω...
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

atrata ειναι και αυτο

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------

